# The next Kneesworth meet - 18th August



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Kneesworth pepes, as promised, I've put the date up for the next meet. After all the thrills of Brooklands, I'm sure there will be loads of things to talk about - colour schemes, who went up the hill fastest (even though it wasn't timed) and of course the Konkers event :lol: :lol:

Simon, as you dropped points on your carpets even though they are brand new :? I'll buy them off you as they obviously not as good as my worn ones :roll: :wink:

Look foreward to seeing you all in a months time and as it will be 3 days before my birthday, I would like to see a massive turnout with lots of presents for me please - about 30 would be cool - thats TT's, S4's + 350Z's and not my age, although that would be cool too 

The list so far:

Love_iTT
spilmah
Hutters
Chip_iTT
NaughTTy
XXMetal
clived
Mayur
jampott
markTT225
was
scoTTy and Kate
SBJ
EKZ225

For those who would like to turn up and have not been before then the full address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10)

Map here

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Please put me down for this one Graham, so are you going to be 21 again, & again, then 

I would have been 21 ( again ) at the July Kneesworth if we had had one lol  , mind you the way I feel this morning I could pass for at least 65 lol 

see you all soon

take care

Sam XX


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

the 18th is good for me too Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Please put me down for this one Graham, so are you going to be 21 again, & again, then
> 
> I would have been 21 ( again ) at the July Kneesworth if we had had one lol  , mind you the way I feel this morning I could pass for at least 65 lol
> 
> ...


u may feel it Sam, but i can reassure u you don't look it .. I on the otherhand feel 25, but look....

Graham, hopefully i'll be there on the 18th...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll try to make this one too - really enjoyed the last one I came to.

I might even wear my new Brooklands polo - thanks Hutters :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Graham,

Can you put me down, please.

Please people lets try and raise the dress code :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Graham,
> 
> Can you put me down, please.


Didn't you almost do that yourself Ben on Saturday night. That was a hangover I saw yesterday right?

Graham, don't "put me down", but I will however be there! ;-)

Clive


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Should be able to make this.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Hi Kneesworth pepes, as promised, I've put the date up for the next meet. After all the thrills of Brooklands, I'm sure there will be loads of things to talk about - colour schemes, who went up the hill fastest (even though it wasn't timed) and of course the Konkers event :lol: :lol:
> 
> Simon, as you dropped points on your carpets even though they are brand new :? I'll buy them off you as they obviously not as good as my worn ones :roll: :wink:
> 
> ...


TTs and S4s, Graham? No invites for rust coloured riceburners? 

I'm sulking now...


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm up for this one too Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Mr Bling

I hope to make it too 8)

Happy Belated Birthday Sam 

How about a little celebration at the next meet 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
was


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

clived said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Graham,
> ...


  :lol:

I was just feeling OK yesterday. But must admit making sure all the TT's were safe all night took it's toll :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

was said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Sam
> 
> How about a little celebration at the next meet
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> was


 Thank you Was, I had better make sure I Rob a bank on the way to buy a round of drinks lol :lol: , or shall we go halves Mr Bling ! 8)

And as Ben has just elected himself as Official TT Security Officer, we know that cars will be safe while we are in side 

see you all there  XX


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

spilmah said:


> And as Ben has just elected himself as Official TT Security Officer, we know that cars will be safe while we are in side
> 
> see you all there  XX


And I'll be checking dress code :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Is it Kneesworth Herts or Cambs?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

cambs - the meet is actually at the Cambridge Motel, Shepreth (err assuming we're going to the same place as last time)
actually on the A10

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &lu=N&ar=y


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Count me (err us) in.

I'd formally like to invite JampoTT in the rust wagon. I parked next to it at the last Kneesworth and then at Brooklands and it TBH it makes my car look good !! :lol: :wink:

p.s. Can anyone organise a big hill to drive up?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Count me (err us) in.
> 
> I'd formally like to invite JampoTT in the rust wagon. I parked next to it at the last Kneesworth and then at Brooklands and it TBH it makes my car look good !! :lol: :wink:
> 
> p.s. Can anyone organise a big hill to drive up?


f**k off then, I'm not coming :evil:

**

_edited by Clived to insert the "**" where they belong_


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh go on. :wink:

p.s. can you edit your post with a couple of **'s...preferrably to replace the 'uc' between f and k. :roll: :lol:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. Can anyone organise a big hill to drive up?


There is one about 5 minutes away, not quite up to test hill standard, but...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

in cambridgeshire??? thought it all flat over there.... nearly in Holland isn't it


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've updated the list at the beginning of post to include all those going and also the URL for the map and also the address.

If I've missed off anyone then please let me know.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hutters said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > p.s. Can anyone organise a big hill to drive up?
> ...


On second thoughts - I'm not how many of them my clutch will take. :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> ...On second thoughts - I'm not how many of them my clutch will take. :roll:


And in English that means? :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Doh!

Here's a "sure" to insert somewhere in the above post. :roll: :wink:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there Graham 8) 
SBJ


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Can I get some more details of what goes on at this meet, I'd really like to try and make it!.
ANT


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Stand in car park, look at cars, chat a bit about cars and Mr Bling's latest mod  , inside for some food and a drink, back to the car park until it gets REALLY dark 

Most of all though, we have a laugh and some fun


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

ANT said:


> Can I get some more details of what goes on at this meet, I'd really like to try and make it!.
> ANT


It's a great meet, but I'm not sure it's Devon to Cambs great!

It's basically just a bunch of us meeting up in a pub car park, discussing the cars and mods, having something to eat and drink - just your normal socialising really!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Must be true then


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Yeah my boss is away on holiday , see you all there , Sam i thought it was your 18th not your 21st Happy Birthday anyway.
Phill


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

EKZ225 said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Yeah my boss is away on holiday , see you all there , Sam i thought it was your 18th not your 21st Happy Birthday anyway.
> Phill


  Did I say 21st, Sorry I ment 18th ( I wish :wink: ) LOL

Wondered why I was paying so much insurance 8) lol

Thanks Phil :lol:

Sam XX


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I should be able to make this one. and it'll be around the time of my birthday too.

Was how about a cruise up?

Cheers
Bob


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Round of drinks on you as well then lol 

Sam XX


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd best turn up to help you all celebrate then 

Norman


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Bah! Second time I can't go - I don't believe this. One day. Have fun guys.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I should be ok for this too please...

Sam, champers please darling! wat wat


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Sam, champers please darling! wat wat


Not sure Im old enough to buy it lol, 

I'll have to ask Daddy to get some for me, wat , wat, Graham!!

LOL


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Ooooh, your pushing it girl, you wait 'till I get you indoors.

Ooh er missus :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Ooooh, your pushing it girl, you wait 'till I get you indoors.
> 
> Ooh er missus :roll: :wink:
> 
> Graham


ROLFL :lol: :lol: you know what they say about daddy's girls, "they get anything they want"

3.2 V6 would be nice  any colour not fussy lol


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Seeing as youv'e got the same wheels as me , Graham can you be my dad too.
Now what do I want for Christmas


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

EKZ225 said:


> Seeing as youv'e got the same wheels as me , Graham can you be my dad too.


When my car goes wrong, can you fix it for me Bruv LOL 

Graham, your a dark horse :wink:


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

No probs sis 8)


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

sounds like a modern day Waltons family...


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Good night John boy,


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Goodnight Jim-Bob
Goodnight Mary Ellen

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I'll be able to make it this time - looks like it's going to be another good turn out.

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Updated list so far:

The list so far:

Love_iTT 
spilmah 
Hutters 
Chip_iTT 
NaughTTy 
XXMetal 
clived 
Mayur 
jampott 
markTT225 
was 
scoTTy and Kate 
SBJ 
EKZ225 
beastty
NormStrm
dimitt
moley
happy days

Excellent turnout if everyone turns up (which I'm sure you will) :wink:

Graham


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

I`ll be there ,could be my last meet as a TT owner [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So who`s making the birthday cake then ???

Don`t forget the leds instead of the candles .

James


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

oooh cake!!! now theres a thought, :idea:

May I take charge of that one?? 

samXX


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sam, your in charge of the cake and Dad will bring the Champers as your too young to drink :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

AHH thanks Daddy, your a real jem :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Moley and James, your on the list :wink:

Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Dad, just letting you know I need permission to stay out late on the 18th August  8)


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Goodnight Jim-Bob
> Goodnight Mary Ellen
> 
> Graham


How many more secret children do you have Graham, :lol: I bet you insist they all drive TT's tooooo :wink:


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Sam , that ones just class girl


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

So long as he doesnt forget my 3.2 V6 for my 21st :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

EKZ225 said:


> Hi Dad, just letting you know I need permission to stay out late on the 18th August  8)


As long as your in by 11 oclock and that means 11 oclock, not five past eleven - OK :roll:



spilmah said:


> How many more secret children do you have Graham, :lol: I bet you insist they all drive TT's tooooo :wink:


Now pay attention Sam, they wouldn't be secret if I told you would they?

Kids eh! tch.



Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Love_iTT
Now pay attention Sam said:


> Just protecting my inheritance :wink: lol


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Thanks dad your a star, oh and we forgot to mension pocket money


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

It's payback time folks :lol: :lol:

Does anyone know who this regular Kneesworth crew member is? (maybe have been taken a couple of years ago)










Look at the face closely, once you have recognised who it is you wont be surprised to see him wearing boxers on the outside


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That has got to be about 17 years ago, look at the case of booze on the floor  Obviously smashed out of my skull and decided that I would do a Frank Spencer impression 

By the way James - your dead meat, be afraid, very afraid :wink: 

Col, you said there would be retribution - I think you made your point :lol: Excellent.

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

lol Graham :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't be hard on James I said he'd be dead meat if he didn't  poor lad hasn't been around for long either :wink:

Are we quits now then or is this to continue :? 

btw, love ya new wheels 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ColDiTT said:


> lol Graham :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Don't be hard on James I said he'd be dead meat if he didn't  poor lad hasn't been around for long either :wink:
> 
> ...


Quits with you Col - James, Oh no, I have plans for him :roll: :wink:

Glad you like the new wheels (flattery will get you everywhere) 

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't know if this is a compliment or not but I've just shown the piccy to Kate and she reckons you looked older back then! :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll take that as a compliment Paul, I need all the help I can get 

Thank Kate for me please m8, thats made my day :wink:

Graham


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Ok uncle Graham so what u got lined up to get me back ???

Now which picture should we let them see next


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Would be rude not to pop down to say hello.

Ben, i think you'll be passing by mine, you want to meet and convoy down.

Regards, Roy


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Roy,

Not a problem, I'll be coming down the A1 then normally meet up with Colin on the A14 and drive down. Where is best for me to meet up with you?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Roy

I meet with Ben en route, where were you thinking of meeting? We met just south of the A14 last time, sorry cant remember the number of the road but it's the one from Huntingdon 

Col


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Roy,

Nice web site. I asum it's still in production as none of the links seem to work :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

SBJ said:


> I'll be there Graham 8)
> SBJ


Oh no you won't 

Graham, please remove SBJ from the list of attendees as he will be on his hols between jobs.

Norman


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> SBJ said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there Graham 8)
> ...


Is that Norfolk/Suffolk slang for women :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> Is that Norfolk/Suffolk slag for women :wink:


You cheeky bugger calling Norfolk & Suffolk woman slags 

You'd best be careful when you venture south next   

Norman


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Is that Norfolk/Suffolk slag for women :wink:
> ...


Dooh!!!!! 

Bloody keyboard ....

Updated now so I can venture out of my house :? :roll:


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Ben, Col,

we could meet anywhere nr Huntingdon as i'm only a couple mins drive away, how about Brampton Hut services A1/A14 junction??

Ben, website is still under construction, glad you like it so far, basicaly we were wating for the ok from Swissol uk before loading the rest as it features their products. The front page should soon feature the Scoob as it won it's first show and shine at the recent JAE (jap show thingy) i'm sure some rather nice TT's will find there way on there soon also 

Regards, Roy.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Roy said:


> Ben, Col,
> 
> we could meet anywhere nr Huntingdon as i'm only a couple mins drive away, how about Brampton Hut services A1/A14 junction??


Roy,

Is this the McD's on top of the hill just after turning of the A1 (coming from the North). I can meet you there, and then we'll carry on down the A14 and meet up with Colin. As he travels down the A14 from Leicester.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Huntingdon 8)

Count me in...Last time (or was it the time before) we picked up with other cruises just outside of Royston to have a convoy along the A10 to the pub 8)


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Ben,
the space ship one? yeah know it well, it's only 5mins from mine, may have been three once or twice in the past :?

Roy


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Should give the convoy a nice burble


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Roy said:


> Ben,
> the space ship one? yeah know it well, it's only 5mins from mine, may have been three once or twice in the past :?
> 
> Roy


Ok see you there about 7 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Ben,
> ...


I'll meet you there too, if it's alright with you chaps...it's only a few minutes from my place


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

hutters said:


> Huntingdon 8)
> 
> Count me in...Last time (or was it the time before) we picked up with other cruises just outside of Royston to have a convoy along the A10 to the pub 8)


Are you meeting Joy and I at McD's or else where. I guess we're going down the A1198 to the A10. Anyone else meeting up for a cruise?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Col
We are coming to Kneesworth also, are you leaving Leicester on the A6 ? and joining the A14 at Rothwell ???
If so we'll meet you there before joining the others, let us know 8)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

H said:


> Col
> We are coming to Kneesworth also, are you leaving Leicester on the A6 ? and joining the A14 at Rothwell ???
> If so we'll meet you there before joining the others, let us know 8)


Sure thing H  meet A6 - A14 junction 8) 6.15ish :?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't be L8 M8

Mrs H say's take your Stig helmet off this time [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Are we having a Graveley cruise?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't like gravel too many stone chips


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm still coming. Norm, I've already packed the valance in case I forget


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> I'm still coming. Norm, I've already packed the valance in case I forget


Top Man - C U next week 

Norman


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

hutters said:


> I'll meet you there too, if it's alright with you chaps...it's only a few minutes from my place


Cool with me!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still coming. Norm, I've already packed the valance in case I forget
> ...


Might even give you a hand to fit it. May as well be done in the car park, its a 5 minute job providing your existing one is fitted correctly.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

clived said:


> Are we having a Graveley cruise?


That's a good point Clive, I was naturally assuming we were :? 

I'll be there, outside the first pub on the left @6:45 onwards.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Updated list so far:

Love_iTT 
spilmah 
Hutters 
Chip_iTT 
NaughTTy 
XXMetal 
clived 
Mayur 
jampott 
markTT225 
was 
scoTTy and Kate 
EKZ225 
beastty 
NormStrm 
dimitt 
moley 
happy days?
Roy
H
ColDiTT

If I've missed anyone off or put down that your coming when your not then please let me know and I will correct the list.

As we seem to have got two or three cruises organised, I think we should all meet at the 505 layby like we did a couple of meets ago, we can then cruise into the car park 'on bulk'. Meet at the layby for 7.30.

What do you think?

If everyone turns up then we should have around 21 cars 

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Are we having a Graveley cruise?


Hi Clive - are you sure you can make this? You won't oversleep again will you :lol: :wink:

I was planning on meeting up with was again and doing the same route to Gravely that we did last time. Haven't spoken to was about it yet though :roll:

.......was - fancy meeting and cruising the same as last time from the golf club?

dimitt - are you up for this as well?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Graham

Shall we (Ben, Roy, Col, H) pick you up at Caxton then meet up on the A505 with the rest again?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Oi... Mr Love_iTT I'm not on your list............

Don't start again :lol: :lol: anyway I thought we were quits :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Updated list so far:
> As we seem to have got two or three cruises organised, I think we should all meet at the 505 layby like we did a couple of meets ago, we can then cruise into the car park 'on bulk'. Meet at the layby for 7.30.
> 
> What do you think?
> Graham


I'm fine with that Graham.

Thanks for organsing what looks like another high turnout meet. I think the Kneeworth meet is probably the most successful regular meet in the country. Well done chaps!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Colin, Oh sorry m8, that wasn't intentional - honest :roll: and yes we are quits 

Graeme, yep, that sounds like a plan to me, say about 7.10 at the Caxton Gibbet shell garage, Now that Sam lives near the A428 maybe she would like to meet there too? I'll IM her to find out.

Mayur, thanks for your comments, much appreciated.

All mini cruises to meet at the A505 layby at 7.30 for a large cruise to the motel.

Graham


----------



## sexysilverTT (Aug 11, 2004)

'H' - have you forgotten about your daughter, I want to come too but you've got me working in the shop til 5:30 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes Please Dad, can I join your mini cruise :lol:

_So long as we don't go cruising at 90mph :? , I followed EkZ225 back from Brooklands it was more of a WHITE KNUCKLE RIDE rather than a nice gentle drive home, I can't cope sitting on his tail again! lol and Im not sure he be that good in a crisis's  if I crashed my car LOL_

Dad have a word in EKZ's ear about his speeding again please!!! :wink:
its a waste of a good car, no one can see it as you go through the sound barrier lol.

I can't think were the shell garage is, could you send me some directions please 

SamXX


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Graham - I seem to be on list twice now! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> All mini cruises to meet at the A505 layby at 7.30 for a large cruise to the motel.


Anyone going up from NW London area (assuming I'm not in Cambridge that day)? Or shall I do a mini cruise of 1? And which layby is this please?


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Dear Dad, after the previous cheeky post I would just like to point out that I HAVE asked permission to stay out late on the 18th were as my younger sister has not !
I maybe no good in a crisis but I do know that our car's have a 5th & 6th gear and one day my sis might, not deffo, try these. :wink: 
My I also suggest that early to bed and a pocket money stoppage may do the trick  :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

sexysilverTT said:


> 'H' - have you forgotten about your daughter, I want to come too but you've got me working in the shop til 5:30 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Yeah pop, ya slave driver :twisted: let your daughter come out to play as well [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Col this isn't fair iv'e found my new friends she'll have to find her own

PS she is coming anyway daughters know how to twist dads around their fingers

Mrs H is working for her loks like i'll need to find a job [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Dear Son and Daughter,

Any more of this bickering between you two and *BOTH* of your pocket monies will be stoped and you'll both be grounded for a fortninght, have I made myself clear :x This is a public forum and I will not have family squabbles aired on here.

Sam, I will be having words with your brother on Wednesday about his speeding but I'll also be having words with you too for trying to get him into trouble.

Kids eh? Tch! :roll: :wink:

Dad


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

EKZ225 said:


> Dear Dad, after the previous cheeky post I would just like to point out that I HAVE asked permission to stay out late on the 18th were as my younger sister has not !
> I maybe no good in a crisis but I do know that our car's have a 5th & 6th gear and one day my sis might, not deffo, try these. :wink:
> My I also suggest that early to bed and a pocket money stoppage may do the trick  :wink:


I HAVE asked permission!! Im bring the cake!!! :lol:

I new we had more than 3 grears, how do you think I managed to keep up with you on the way back from Brooklands LOL

Im not even going to comment on the early bed and pocket money bit!!, for fear of [smiley=hanged.gif]

Sam xx


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Priceless m8 priceless


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Sam, I will be having words with your brother on Wednesday about his speeding but I'll also be having words with you too for trying to get him into trouble.
> Dad


ROLF sorry 

Really looking forward to next wednesday, sounds like its going to be another excellent turn out.

I shall be coming back from the suffolk showground with 6 dogs ( not in the TT I must add) on wednesday morning, washing the car ready for the evening, then heading back to the showground Thursday late morning.

Also looking forward to the mini cuise down to kneesworth 

Graham I think its best I leave candles of the cake just incase someone call the fire brigade, mmmmmmm but then again :wink:

oooh those men in uniform,  
anyway

Take care

Safe journeys

Sam XX


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Ben i`m up for the cruise ,what time you going to be passing grantham ?


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Typical bloody woman, men in uniform  ducks and runs for cover


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

happy days said:


> Ben i`m up for the cruise ,what time you going to be passing grantham ?


I should be passing around 6. I'll drop you a PM with my mobile.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > All mini cruises to meet at the A505 layby at 7.30 for a large cruise to the motel.
> ...


Irving,

You could join us at Gravely, just off Jct 8 on the A1(M) - Assuming you would come up the A1(M).

I'm meeting was, dimitt (maybe :? ) and possibly BeasTTy at Jct 10 M1 (IIRC!) and cruising over to Gravely for around 18:45 - 19:00. 1st pub on the left to meet Clive, MarkTT225 and ?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben, Roy, Col, H, et al,

Was thinking about meeting up near the A14. Rather than have 2 meeting points, how about just one? I was thinking at the A1198 when you come off the A14. There is Total petrol station just after you come off the roundabout (you may recognise it from a certain Father/Mr Bling's calendar photo) which would be the ideal place.

Thoughts?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

hutters said:


> Ben, Roy, Col, H, et al,
> 
> Was thinking about meeting up near the A14. Rather than have 2 meeting points, how about just one? I was thinking at the A1198 when you come off the A14. There is Total petrol station just after you come off the roundabout (you may recognise it from a certain Father/Mr Bling's calendar photo) which would be the ideal place.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sounds good to me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Got your PM - that sounds good to me  (as I said, assuming not in Cambridge that day)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

hutters said:


> Ben, Roy, Col, H, et al,
> 
> Was thinking about meeting up near the A14. Rather than have 2 meeting points, how about just one? I was thinking at the A1198 when you come off the A14. There is Total petrol station just after you come off the roundabout (you may recognise it from a certain Father/Mr Bling's calendar photo) which would be the ideal place.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sounds good to me huts 

See you there 8)


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > All mini cruises to meet at the A505 layby at 7.30 for a large cruise to the motel.
> ...


I might make this one again, coming from SE London area. Any one else from the London side?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Chip-iTT,

NaughTTy and myself will hopefully be meeting somewhere inbetween. I'm travelling from Norff London too, so maybe join in!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

bilbo baggins said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Well I shall be coming from Brentwood, Essex - usually use the M25/M11/A505. Anyone want to meet up?

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Chip-iTT,
> 
> NaughTTy and myself will hopefully be meeting somewhere inbetween. I'm travelling from Norff London too, so maybe join in!!


Slight correction from dimitt - he might not be able to meet early enough so will try and make 7:30 at the layby on the 505 instead.

Just to clarify - was, I will still be meeting you (and BeasTTy?) at the golf club at 6:15ish


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

> If I've missed anyone off or put down that your coming when your not then please let me know and I will correct the list.


Graham - Can you put my name down?

Also, will anyone have their Vag-Com with them? Would like to have my car checked out by an independent party :lol:

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Irving,

if you come, I have something in my car for YOU too 

I have Norm's V6 valance. But I also remembered my old silver 225 valance as well


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nando said:


> Also, will anyone have their Vag-Com with them? Would like to have my car checked out by an independent party :lol:


Ryan, I'll try to remember mine - you might want to IM me during Wednesday to remind me!

Clive


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

IF I can pursued the Mrs that she doesnt mind the mileage on her car then I'll pop up for this - shes just a bit funny about me making it high mileage!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Also, will anyone have their Vag-Com with them? Would like to have my car checked out by an independent party :lol:
> ...


I'll try and remember as well....just in case. :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Clive/Scotty - much appreciated.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Just to clarify - was, I will still be meeting you (and BeasTTy?) at the golf club at 6:15ish


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Ben, Col, Hutters, i'll see you guy's at the Total garage arround 7ish.

Roy


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Updated list so far:

Love_iTT 
spilmah 
Hutters 
Chip_iTT 
NaughTTy 
XXMetal 
clived 
Mayur 
jampott 
markTT225 
was 
scoTTy and Kate 
EKZ225 
beastty 
NormStrm 
dimitt 
moley 
happy days 
Roy 
H 
ColDiTT 
Nando
shao_khan?
bilbo baggins
nutts?

Two days to go pepes, looking good so far, major turnout - excellent.

Graham


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

moley said:


> bilbo baggins said:
> 
> 
> > Chip_iTT said:
> ...


I will be coming and i would like to meet up, i went straight for the M11 last time, so maybe meet along the way? Or does anybody now an easier way for me.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Will try and make this... just depends what time I'm leaving Cheshire on the way home 

If I do manage to get there... is there someone with a metal cutting device (Dremel, etc) that could help me. I need to trim a 6" piece from the engine bay to allow my cold air feed to get thru (~2mm thick)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Was, what time will you be at Graveley?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Clive,

Thought I'd answer for was as I'm on here - I think we're aiming for between 6.45 and 7.00 - probably nearer 7.00.

Is that OK for you?

NaughTTy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Perfect


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Moley / Bilbo -

Are you meeting on the M11? Where?

I will be heading up on the M11 but unsure of what time (work :? )

I think I will to be near the M25 junction between 7:00 and 7:15.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Updated list so far:

Love_iTT 
spilmah 
Hutters 
Chip_iTT 
NaughTTy 
XXMetal 
clived 
Mayur 
jampott 
markTT225 
was 
scoTTy and Kate 
EKZ225 
beastty 
NormStrm 
dimitt 
moley 
happy days 
Roy 
H 
ColDiTT 
Nando 
shao_khan? 
bilbo baggins 
nutts?
PaulB
sexysilverTT

I think the Kneesworth crew meetings must now be the largest *regular* monthly TT meet in the country now - unless anyone knows any different of course :roll:

I've just phoned the motel to revise the number of people coming - I think he was pleased 

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm working from home tomorrow so should be able to pop in (although probably not till after dinner)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> I'm working from home tomorrow so should be able to pop in (although probably not till after dinner)


just have a pudding with me then


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Updated list so far:
> 
> Love_iTT
> spilmah
> ...


Graham - you may have missed one "sexysilverTT" - H's daughter - as his is a denim blue roadster I'm guessing she may also have a TT (in silver) That would make 26 cars in all - very impressive


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks NaughTTy, list updated.

Paul, hope you can make it m8.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not only that, but we'll have the Chair, Vice Chair and Treasurer all at the same meet. Maybe others, too... I haven't checked the full list


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Updated list so far:
> ...


I don't think sexysilverTT's TT will be there. After talking to H at Soutend he said it was in the garage with a pod problem, so she is coming with H in his.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Standing corrected here!!

Jampott - Events Secretary will be there too


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

Nando said:


> Moley / Bilbo -
> 
> Are you meeting on the M11? Where?
> 
> ...


Nando,

i'll be coming up the M11 also, leaving St reatham about 5.30 so will be joining the M11 about 6.30. IIRC M25 Junc is 6 so should be there around same time.

anyone else there around this time?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Webmaster & events secretary...



jampott said:


> Not only that, but we'll have the Chair, Vice Chair and Treasurer all at the same meet. Maybe others, too... I haven't checked the full list


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Do you have a special committee member in charge of refunding people who paid for recorded delivery for Brooklands tickets, then collected them at the gate?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm fairly sure we donated your to the NSPCC... but you can check with Graeme :wink:



jampott said:


> Do you have a special committee member in charge of refunding people who paid for recorded delivery for Brooklands tickets, then collected them at the gate?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

nutts said:


> Will try and make this... just depends what time I'm leaving Cheshire on the way home
> 
> If I do manage to get there... is there someone with a metal cutting device (Dremel, etc) that could help me. I need to trim a 6" piece from the engine bay to allow my cold air feed to get thru (~2mm thick)


Hmmm...dremel will have a job with that unless its one of the bigger mains powered ones... my little'n wont cope, sorry


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Chip_iTT 

Anyone else help?  :roll:

The bit I need to cut is where the current airbox feed go thru the inner wing area... it's looks a little triangular at the moment and I need to make it more circular (and BIGGER) 



Chip_iTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Will try and make this... just depends what time I'm leaving Cheshire on the way home
> ...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nando said:


> Moley / Bilbo -
> 
> Are you meeting on the M11? Where?
> 
> ...


Nando/Bilbo,

I normally leave home at about 18:00 which means I'll be at the M25/M11 junction at about 18:15. I'll keep a look out.

Moley


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mark, don't forget to bring something to seal the metalwork with....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I was planning on just painting the bare metal edge... providing of course someone brings a cutting device 



clived said:


> Mark, don't forget to bring something to seal the metalwork with....


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Won't be coming tonight sorry
got to finish decorating


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


See you guys there... anyone know the name of the pub?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

H said:


> Won't be coming tonight sorry
> got to finish decorating


Sorry to hear that H. See you soon.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Chip_iTT said:
> ...


Irving, no, but you really can't miss it. Leave A1 at J8 and take 4th exit (3rd being back onto the A1 northbound). Then just follow the road, past the turning for Stevenage on your right. You'll then come into Graveley village and stop on the left outside the first pub. Give me a call if you need to.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Cheers Clive, see you there just before 7-ish?

BTW, after doing a Google search and looking at the map, think its called 'The Big Pub'... at least thats the pub just before the X roads in the village centre...

NP I'll find you all.

Later!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Cheers Clive, see you there just before 7-ish?
> 
> BTW, after doing a Google search and looking at the map, think its called 'The Big Pub'... at least thats the pub just before the X roads in the village centre...
> 
> ...


I think it might be the George and Dragon.... or that might be the othe pub 50 yards up the road! It's the one with the TT's and a Z outside!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

H said:


> Won't be coming tonight sorry
> got to finish decorating


Sorry you can't make it tonight H, maybe next time.

I know what you mean though, I'm hanging ceiling paper at the moment and it aint fun 

Graham


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

> I think it might be the George and Dragon.... or that might be the othe pub 50 yards up the road! It's the one with the TT's and a Z outside!


ah - that saves me asking!

Nutts - I've got an inverter in my car if that helps you? Having said that, I think it only delivers 500 watts onto a 2-pin mains lead (telefunken style). So that's probably no use at all now I come to think of it.

Ah well, see you later!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry you cant make it H 

Ben, Hutters, Roy, Happy Days et al

Meet at the Total station 7.00ish


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

H said:


> Won't be coming tonight sorry
> got to finish decorating


Decorating .... [smiley=juggle.gif] .... TT Meet .... [smiley=juggle.gif] .... Decorating .... [smiley=juggle.gif] .... TT Meet

I know which one I'd choose and I know it wouldn't include a ladder :lol: :wink:

No dedication :roll:

Sorry to hear you can't come though H 

P.S. Will someone please make it stop raining on my freshly cleaned and waxed TT :x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's lovely and sunny where I am !


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> It's lovely and sunny where I am !


...and where are you? 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

according to his side pic he is probably at an Optimax pump :lol:



Mayur said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > It's lovely and sunny where I am !
> ...


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

It's lovely and sunny where I am too....

...and before you ask, I'm 5 minutes away from the meet


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I hope it's somewhere near tonight's meet cos I don't fancy standing in a car park if it's the same weather as we have here - It's tanking it down :evil:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Still in Cheshire  which means I won't be able to get to Surrey to pick up the TT and get back to Kneesworth... so will be coming direct from Cheshire (on the way back to Surrey) in the Touran :?

So no need for helping with cutting equipment


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Will anyone with my number text me with the general arrival time... I'll be on the road soon as I have to "pop in" to Wolverhampton on the way


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Well it's chucking it down where I am in Bedford. Thunder, lightening, the works! My car is waxed and gleaming and is wrapped up in the garage and I am going to have to do some breathing exercises just to get it out into this wondeerful sumer weather we're having.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well in Leicester its now thundering and the rain is very heavy!
Hope its not passing your way tonight guys. Have a good one anyway.

I really should timetable a kneeworth meet at some point. :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've just had a brilliant idea :idea:

If we all got webcams we could have a virtual meet sitting in our garages with our laptops and TT's 

Well I thought it was a good idea :?

Graham


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

nutts said:


> Will anyone with my number text me with the general arrival time... I'll be on the road soon as I have to "pop in" to Wolverhampton on the way


Done. See you later


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I've just had a brilliant idea :idea:
> 
> If we all got webcams we could have a virtual meet sitting in our garages with our laptops and TT's
> 
> ...


Great idea Graham... us mac users with isight will of course be the coolest. <iflame diffusser on> :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Got mine Mayur, have you got yours?

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, I managed to get back from the Showground in sufolk, and like a TRUE TT OWNER  lol washed the car in the RAIN and THUNDER, parked it back in the barn and where it is lovely and dry and shiney.

See you all tonight


Sam XX


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was in London (Moorgate) when I said it was sunny. I left to get the train at 17:00 and it was just starting to spit. On the journey home the light level dropped right down and the heaven opened!!!

Torrential.

Now in Harlow and it's sunny with blue skies and some fluffy clounds.

Random weather.

(just sorting out a live problem I've been called on then I'll be up at the meet)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It looks like I was the last to leave, the first there, one of the last to leave an the first back!! Confusing! :roll:

Another good turn out and the weather largely held off.

Good to see eveyone again.

p.s. Jampott - just how close to your rear bumper did that coach get?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Great evening once again... 21 TT by my count plus the usual hangers on  (no offence)... but a Scooby and a Lotus Elan to go with A4, S4, 350z and a Toureg?

Only one thing bugging me tho, Sam n Phil... I'm sure I left before you, was behind Norm till he went t'other way on A505, then I see 2 TT ahead in Baldock, couldn't believe it was you two, turning right at A507 upto A1 J10 when I went straight on to A1 J9.... you must have sneaked out of car park while I wasn't looking


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Only one thing bugging me tho, Sam n Phil... I'm sure I left before you, was behind Norm till he went t'other way on A505, then I see 2 TT ahead in Baldock, couldn't believe it was you two, turning right at A507 upto A1 J10 when I went straight on to A1 J9.... you must have sneaked out of car park while I wasn't looking


LOL I left a while after Phil and saw him sitting in a layby, as I flew past :lol: , then he flew past me just a bit further up the road  , but didnt see you till the Baldock lights where I turned right and then north bound on the A1.

Another great night Graham,I have some great pic's, will try and get them posted tomorrow b4 I go back to the showground. Thanks for the champers dad lol and have a fantastic birthday, take care

Sam XX


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

> p.s. Jampott - just how close to your rear bumper did that coach get?


I was another witness - looked mighty close from where I was standing!

My first Kneesworth - nice to meet so many of you.

scoTTy - cheers for hooking me up with the Vag-Com.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice to meet everyone. Another great turnout.
Thanks for organising the meet and sorting out the weather Graham [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. Jampott - just how close to your rear bumper did that coach get?


I was pulling out behind you and I'd say it was dam close  did'nt he try to overtake you as well :lol:

Good to see the numbers up on last time, well done graham. Nice to meet you dimitt.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great night again - pity my route took me along roads where the embankment had washed into the middle  My car looks like it hasn't been washed for a month :roll:

Thanks for the Birthday cake Sam!! :wink: Hope I didn't embarrass you too much 

Nice to meet those I hadn't met before.

was - maybe next time we'll get into the layby on the first pass :wink: :lol: How's your rear screen BTW - did the Fast-Glass work?

Thanks for organising another great meet Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Great night guy's massive thank's to Sam & Graham, I think the picture on the wall Graham going to take a lot of explainning .
Chip_iTT saw you coming up at the lights I left ages before but had a phone call from work (no hand's free ) sat in the layby for 15mins not good when all you want is to get home  
Kneesworth is turning into a monster  8) 
Reguards,
Phill


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Fantastic meet, it all seemed to go very quickly though :? Never mind, only another 4 weeks or so and we do it all again 

Thanks to. . .

. . .Paul and Kate for the birthday present, all I've got to do now is find a PC 

. . .to my Son and Daughter aka Phil and Sam, fantastic birthday cake and card - you redeemed yourself so pocket money is now back on and being grounded is now lifted :roll:  
Look out for some stupid pictures which Sam took of me about to fall off a wall.

. . .to all of you that turned up to actualy make the meet happen. It looked just a cool sight when we had all parked up and I looked back across the car park to see over 20 TT's. Not bad for a monthly meet :wink:

. . .to my Mum and Dad for which none of this would have been possible, my writer, promotional manager, key grip, gaffer and runner, stunt man. . . 

See most of you next month,

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Thanks to. . .
> 
> . . .Paul and Kate for the birthday present, all I've got to do now is find a PC


Doh! Serves you right for fighting to all consuming monster of MS.

What a waste of money that was! :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

bilbo baggins said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > p.s. Jampott - just how close to your rear bumper did that coach get?
> ...


No comment :lol: :wink:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Great night thanks to Sam et al for organising the cake and finally solving the mystery of Phils colour post.

Bad news is that I have to seriously consider a remap now cos I can't keep up with you guys anymore.

Look forward to next time

Cheers
Bob


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Graham, I thought you did all your own stunt's after seeing you on the wall  :?: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Doh! Serves you right for fighting to all consuming monster of MS.
> 
> What a waste of money that was! :roll: :lol: :wink:


I shall find a way :roll: :wink:

I forgot this:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/cake.jpg

Phill, being a complete and utter coward, I only do the simple, less dangerous stunts :roll:

Graham


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks all for another great evening, and Clive for the entertaining 'layby' move whilst overtaking a truck.... 

(that plastic wheel cover enroute to Kneesworth was also an interesting driving experience, accelerating hard to keep up  then doing a little shimmy to avoid it...then watching 2 other TT's doing the same....on lookers must have thought we where mad!)

Bilbo good to meet you too mate (next time will sneak over and watch more of the footy!)

Happy belated birthday to all!


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Thanks all for another great evening,
> 
> Happy belated birthday to all!


Sorry to those who I didnt know it was their birthday too  ,and a very happy belated birthday. Next year we will have to have a bigger cake lol.

Graham, those photos of you doing the _*yoga*_ bit have come out a treat :wink: once I get back from the show I will do my best to get them posted, I also have some good photos of the all the TT's, again I shall have a go at posting them when I get back.

Thanks again for a great evening

Sam XX


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

beastty said:


> Great night thanks to Sam et al for organising the cake and finally solving the mystery of Phils colour post.
> 
> Bad news is that I have to seriously consider a remap now cos I can't keep up with you guys anymore.
> 
> ...


Before u get the remap, get the brakes upgraded.... hearing n seeing an A4 locking up close behind does my stress levels no good


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

dimitt said:


> (that plastic wheel cover enroute to Kneesworth was also an interesting driving experience, accelerating hard to keep up  then doing a little shimmy to avoid it...then watching 2 other TT's doing the same....on lookers must have thought we where mad!)


yes i saw the three of you do that... it was on the grass by the time I got to it... where did it come from?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> No comment :lol: :wink:


Come on Tim, admit it... If you'd had quattro you'd have been able to use full power before waiting until you'd got it straight and it wouldn't have been such a close shave. :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > No comment :lol: :wink:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> beastty said:
> 
> 
> > Great night thanks to Sam et al for organising the cake and finally solving the mystery of Phils colour post.
> ...


They worked didn't they  (just)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

dimitt said:


> Thanks all for another great evening, and Clive for the entertaining 'layby' move whilst overtaking a truck....


Oooh - did I do something I don't know about? Way there or way back?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

can I just add that the bus felt mighty close from Jampott's passenger seat!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

WOW what a great turn out....again :lol:

on lane 1 we have ....








on lane 2 we have .....










Happy Birthday and belated wishes to all 

Graham aka The Fall Guy, we will look out for your stunt double next time :wink:

Sam , fantastic job with the cake  looked and tasted superb :wink:

NaughTTy - maybe if we drove a bit faster we might have made the layby first time :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy - maybe if we drove a bit faster we might have made the layby first time :lol: :lol:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=scared.gif] ! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> can I just add that the bus felt mighty close from Jampott's passenger seat!


Nope.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Oh, and you don't need quattro, you need to learn to change up from first rather than bouncing off the limiter :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> Oh, and you don't need quattro, you need to learn to change up from first rather than bouncing off the limiter :lol:


Nope.  That wasn't the limiter


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Great night out. Enjoyed the antics of people coming into the layby .. or not :wink:

Thanks Sam for the piece of brithday cake (and sorry for dropping a piece on the floor  ).

For some reason I didn't take many photos myself - must have been eating and gassing too much.

Anyway, Happy Birthday to Graham, Sam and Bob.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Echo all that's been said and thanks to Graham for organising another great meet 

Nice cake too Sam :wink:

Col


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Yet another superb Love-iTT production [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Not forgetting thanks to Sam for providing the birthday cake [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Look forward to seeing the pics :wink:

Cheers

Norman


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Appologies for not making this, G/f left me the car, but driving became an issue when I discovered lunch had been stood unrefrigerated for a bit too long  Feel better and thinner now though....


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Hi all, many thanks for making me feel so welcome, had great fun, already looking forward to the next one..

Roy


----------

